# Um again, Polar Lights is releasing kits again?



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

I think my thread on this was deleted....Don´t know why. 

I recently bought a Star Trek kit at Toys R Us and it had the pl logo. Are they back?


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

yes they are. tom lowe, founder of playing mantis/polar lights, brought it back, along with amt and mpc, under the new corporate title of "round 2". i have no idea about the behind the scenes machinations that brought this about, but i bet its a fascinating tale.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Matthew Green said:


> I think my thread on this was deleted....Don´t know why.
> 
> I recently bought a Star Trek kit at Toys R Us and it had the pl logo. Are they back?


It was moved,it was in the wrong place.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Apparently the C-57 will come with Altera,Robby,crew and ID Monster.I think that the ground equipment will be included as well.:thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

The latest I heard (from Steve "CultTVman" Iverson - always a good source for dirt) was that no ground equipment will be included.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

> Polar Lights is releasing kits again?


Welcome to today's issue on "News from six months ago."


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> Welcome to today's issue on "News from six months ago."


News is like a used car: if it's news to me, it's still news.


----------



## david-5877 (Mar 14, 2000)

I had asked about the crew and ID monster being sold seperately and here was their response:

Hi David,

We currently do not have plans to offer the figures separately, although we have discussed creating a separate “add-on” kit in the future.

Best regards,

Bob

Bob Plant
Creative Director
Round 2
[email protected]
www.round2models.com

Check out our blog at
www.collectormodel.com




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
From: David R Lange <[email protected]>
Reply-To: <[email protected]>
Date: 3 Aug 2009 08:35:50 -0700
To: <[email protected]>
Subject: Contact Form from Round2Models.com

General Contact Form
Contacted on Aug 3, 2009 (08:35:50)
Name: David R Lange 
Address 1: 5000 State Route 59 
City: Ravenna 
State: Ohio 
Zip: 44266-8887 
Email: [email protected] 
Phone: 
Details: Hello,
I currently have an original C-57D model kit and was wondering if Tom had plans on selling the ID and crew members as a add on for people who already have the orginal kit and would like to have the ID and crew. Regards,


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Thats a bunch of double speak... no seperate kit plans but are considering an add on kit? LOL


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

Didn't look like doublespeak to me. Maybe he just meant they were considering an accesory kit that could include the monster, equipment, and figures, but were not considering offering just loose figures for sale.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Well,I meant included with the new C-57 kit to be issued.At least it says that on the web site.


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

What's up guys im glad there back and since there releasing the batmobile and the mr. spock who knows what may be up there sleeve , next hopefully all the glow in the dark kits and maybe some of those hard to find monsters of the movies would be nice you never know at least Polar lights round 2 now there new name at least gave us a nifty glow witch and a new robby the robot so what's next let's keep our eyes peeled !!!!!!!!!!

Robert (Sprayray)


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm glad I didn't sell off my Lunar Models Forbidden Planet 1/75 diorama set now. Sure it' needs some work but it includes all of the ground vehicles and equipment as well as the figures.


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

As someone who doesn´t have access to internet everyday because I live in Mexico, I hope I didn´t destroy your day if I didn´t know about the 6 month old news...:freak: 

Anyway, this is fantastic! Will PL be doing figure kits? Or is this old news that I might be able to find in the Bible too?


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Check this link out:

www.round2models.com

Also, you might find some interesting reading here:

http://www.collectormodel.com/

It's pretty cool...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Matthew Green said:


> As someone who doesn´t have access to internet everyday because I live in Mexico, I hope I didn´t destroy your day if I didn´t know about the 6 month old news...:freak:


Nope, in fact you _made _my day!



Just kiddin' around, amigo.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Matthew Green said:


> I think my thread on this was deleted....Don´t know why.
> 
> I recently bought a Star Trek kit at Toys R Us and it had the pl logo. Are they back?


Considering this is some what old news I just gotta ask where have you been laddie?


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

irishtrek said:


> Considering this is some what old news I just gotta ask where have you been laddie?


He's been in Mexico. He says so in his previous post.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Looks like Matthew's not the only one to get things late....

Chris.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I was just being a bit saracastic guess I forgot to add a smiley like this:wave:


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I hope they re-release the Stooges kits!


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

Will these be available in Toys R Us? I never owned the witch. Living in Mexico I have to depend on what I can find at the store.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

The Eagle from space 1999, after all it was an MPC kit and R2 does have the MPC label and molds.


----------



## mrdean (Aug 11, 1998)

Matthew Green said:


> Will these be available in Toys R Us? I never owned the witch. Living in Mexico I have to depend on what I can find at the store.


I doubt it. You might have to buy on-line. MegaHobby and CultTVMan have them.

Mark D


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

irishtrek said:


> The Eagle from space 1999, after all it was an MPC kit and R2 does have the MPC label and molds.


And the Hawk! I need about half a dozen Hawks!


----------

